# Feeder lizards



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, back in March I got some Boiga dendrophila dendrophila that we’re supposed to have been converted from live lizards (in Europe) to pinkies but unfortunately only one has converted to pinkies and I was able to try a dead lygodactulus today with the other and it took. I had tried dead baby leopard geckos in the past but with no joy.

Does anyone breed feeder geckos here in the Uk?

Please pm me if you wish to keep it private. 
I’m happy to have any unfortunate deceased day gecko species


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's probably worth speaking to any reptile shops near to you, they will usually happily give you any lizards that have died.
One option could be to maintain a colony of mourning geckos. Being parthenogenic they just keep on laying fertile eggs.


----------



## snaketats (Oct 27, 2008)

ian14 said:


> It's probably worth speaking to any reptile shops near to you, they will usually happily give you any lizards that have died.
> One option could be to maintain a colony of mourning geckos. Being parthenogenic they just keep on laying fertile eggs.


I had thought of mourning gecko breeding. I’ve been assist feeding tails recently so I may have to get some and hide from the wife and kids lol


----------

